# Some observations on "Steampunk"!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

At least (sorta) train-related (if you run live-steam or model with a "Steampunk" touch







)...



Interesting observations!







Tom


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it's because I've been around REAL steam stuff since I was 10, and am a student of what things were REALLY like around the turn of the last century... but "steampunk" has always struck me as just a LITTLE goofy anyway. 
But then, they probably think grown men playing with toy trains is just as goofy. 

Let's combine toy trains and steampunk... Rail zeppelins anyone? 








http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/TRANSPORT/proprail/proprail.htm


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! Although I'm not into steampunk personally, I have noticed that a lot of what people are calling steampunk really is just gluing gears onto junk.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a certain "touch" to doing steampunk. Has to look like finely crafted 19th century machinery. Myself, I'm rather fond of brass inlays.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends _WHAT_ your glueing those gears too


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Lord... a 19th Century 7 of 9.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 30 Jul 2012 11:07 AM 
 
Depends _WHAT_ your glueing those gears too










Vic, she's not short enough to be one of your creations.

Might be one of MIK's creations but there isn't any green paint on her.

I really think Dewight may have created her since he's had nothing to do after finishing his steamer.

Either way, I'd like to have her.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I could say something "She can wind my clock anytime" ...but I wont.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

"Just glue some gears on it (and call it steampunk)" 

Wonderful! Thanks for posting it. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

_Tom,_
steam punk is related! Not everything is gears or cogs glued to something else.
Top Hat & goggles are not required. 
There are folks out there building SP inspired locomotives and rolling stock,
in large scale & 0n30.
One group, the Steam Punk Empire has Rail Fan sub groups.
Chris Walas' Captain Nemo consist could very easily be classified
as unintentional steam punk!
Steam Punk is bringing a revival of interest in Steam, be it railroads,
steam ships or river boats, steam powered Zeppelin, motorcycles,
bicycles & auto's...
Who knows, there may be many steampunk enthusiasts on this site.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Tom, since I saw this, if I need a guaranteed smile, this does the trick. Many thanks. I have shared this with a number of friends and it has the same effect. Again, Thanks!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

The idea of Steam\punk is based on Jules Verne's version of the Victorian era. It tends to wander down a lot of sideroads from that, into goth for example, but I've see some wonderfully authentic recreations of 1890s clothing being worn by steampunk people, as well as all the "Victorian inspired" attire, and the "gears glued to something" attire. It's mostly a "what if" inspired fersion of the late 1800s and early 1900s era. Steam trains, zepplins, and Tesla inspired devices.  
You could also look at as an adaptation of the "Wild Wild West" tv show, because you frequently see western themed costumes in steampunk.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

While I have yet to dress in "appropriate attire" at a steamup, some of us do more than just run the steam locomotives.










And yes, someone just added gears to the goggles. But in the world of steampunk I can relate how those gears adjust the "shutters" in the goggles to vary the light intensity into my eyes. 

Scott


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind the addition of a few gears to adorn something, though it is best done when they at least appear to have a function. And I certainly do appreciate the Victorian style associated with the genre (If you've seen my doll collection you'd know what I think of the Victorian era... hmmm... maybe I need to glue some gears on them?).

But including the word "PUNK" as part of the name is like describing a delicious Steak as "Pukey", or a shapely woman as "belchy". The word just does not conjure up an image of desirability or worthiness!

I realize the word was chosen out of rebellion and to "exclude" those that "don't understand" (the "establishment"?) whether consciously or unconsciously, but for me it is an insulting term.


----------

